# The New Website



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I just got my new website Kentucky Walking Cane submitted to google, yahoo, and bing.

The website has been indexed, but doesn't come up for the key search words like: walking cane, walking canes, walking sticks,etc.....

I was hoping to have the website searchible before Christmas.

No Luck.

Will most likley take a few months for seach words to lock onto the site.

Any suggestions???


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Its been years since I wrote any web code. I looked at your front page source, and saw various terms in the meta tags. I copied "curled walking sticks and canes," from the list and you site was the first hit from Google. I suppose it takes some time for the various search engines to crawl a site after it is submitted. I think there are also services that will submit sites to many more services, so the hit rate goes up.

There are a number of ways to make a site show up better thru search engines. Look up "SEO," Search Engine Optimization.

I'd suggest adding a sitemap page. Those list all categories and contents for the whole wesite. Besides putting everything in one place for a person navigating the site, it helps the search engines create a better index of your site.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

I clicked on your website, Stixman. It looks like it's going to be a very fun place to visit. You even have BLANK sticks for the DIYer, plus instructions for carving vine snakes, and using power tools. Pretty cool stuff!

I was hoping to see some of the variety of sticks that you have listed, but I could not get any of the pics on the website to show up. I especially wanted to see some of the "vine-twisted" sticks. We had lots of honeysuckle vines hedging corn fields in Virginia, but no trees for them to climb, so I'm curious about those. Sounds to me like those could make a really cool first-time project.







Exciting possibilities!


----------



## DerryhickPaddy (Jun 11, 2013)

Interesting comments.

Any advice for a real amateur, please?

Advice/comments/criticism on http://www.derryhicksticks.com ?,please.


----------

